# how easy is meat loaf



## chef david (Jun 2, 2006)

i am trying to make an easy meatloaf that i can teach to a high school class of senoirs. so if you can find any thing that i can use lease help.:chef:


----------



## nowiamone (Jan 23, 2005)

Why not teach them the old standard on the oatmeal box meatloaf. It's decent, easy, they've grown up with it. It's useful, they can always resurrect it later in life by buying a box of oatmeal. 

Then show them options and how to be versatile. How to take the recipe and change it.

Add a can of ortega chilies and tomatoes, a little cumin, build the loaf around a cheese center. Serve with a spanish rice.

Add Oregano, basil and parsley. Maybe some fennel. Use a marinara for the sauce with parmesan and a side of pasta.

Chopped bell peppers and green olives = pimento loaf.

Saute carrots, celery, mushrooms, tomatoes, add to the meat mixture. Show them how to take the dripping from the meat loaf and make a gravy.

Get them to take the recipe and think about altering it with ground turkey and pork; and how they could season it. Poultry spice, onion and celery, Can of mushroom soup with dried cranberries. 

Open their eyes to spice and flavor groups; and the basic principle of a meatloaf ................ how to clean out the refrigerator by making one.


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

Ground beef, 2 lb
one onion grated on the large holes of a box grater
one or two garlic cloves crushed with the flat of a chef's knife or pressed through a garlic press
a pinch or two of thyme,
a heaping handful of breadcrumbs
a heaping handful of grated parmigiano
one egg
enough milk to make the crumbs and cheese soggy
salt
black pepper 
pink pepper (red peppercorns) freshly grated - if you can find them

Put the breadcrumbs and cheese in a big bowl
add enough milk so that the crumbs absorb it and the mixture is soggy
add one egg
add the rest of teh ingredients and squeeze through the fingers or mix in a mixer, or if you have a strong arm, beat with a wooden spoon. 

Wrap it in parchment paper with the seam on top, fold over twice and pin it with a toothpick
fold up the two ends and double up the paper folding upwards ahnd pin with toothpicks
bake in a 350 degree oven about an hour (depending on the thickness you make it - it can be long and thin, and take much less time, or short and thick and take an hour. 

The parchment paper keeps it moist and juicy.

Alternative - wrap in defrosted frozen puff pastry and bake till golden brown. Meatloaf thus becomes a very fancy main course.


----------



## pastry maven (Feb 6, 2006)

My meatloaf recipe is similar to the one posted by Siduri, but I have a suggestion to make it much easier:

Quarter the onion (and rough-chop a couple ribs of celery) and throw into a blender with the garlic and egg. Blend on high for about 1 minute, to break down the vegetables and make the egg frothy. Pour over the breadcrumbs to soften, and proceed as described in the original recipe...just my (actually my Mom's) little twist on meatloaf...makes a very moist and "light" consistency.

Cheers,

Micki


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

Hey pastry maven, that's a great idea. Will try next time.


----------

